# Hilfe!



## Omduil (17. Oktober 2006)

Wer kann mir helfen, dass ich bei meiner Gilde als Mitglied angezeigt werde?... Jetzt schon mal denke!


----------



## Rascal (17. Oktober 2006)

Also... du hast ein Profil gemacht? [Charaktersuche]

Wenn ja, wirst du automatisch eingetragen.


----------

